# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 7 >  Cần BÁN RẺ căn hộ chung cư cao cấp toà nhà Vinaconex 7. Vì chuyển nhà mới

## canban66

Cần *BÁN RẺ* căn hộ chung cư cao cấp toà nhà Vinaconex 7. Vì chuyển nhà mới.

Căn giữa diện tích: *76m2*, *21tr/m2 = 1,6 tỷ*  hướng Đông Nam, view đẹp 

– gồm: 2 phòng ngủ, 2 vệ sinh, phòng khách & bếp, phòng nào cũng có cửa sổ nên rất thoáng. Hành lang rộng 4m, 3 thang máy tốc độ cao.
PHÙ HỢP VỚI GIA ĐÌNH TRẺ MỚI

- Sổ đỏ chính chủ, giao nhà ngay.
- Tòa nhà nằm rất gần nhiều phố chính: Giải phóng, Kim đồng, Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, Nguyễn xiển... Gần các trường Đại học, viện Bạch Mai, hồ Linh Đàm...

Đ/c: Tòa nhà Vinaconex 7, số 19 phố Đại từ - Hoàng mai – Hà nội.
Bán: *21tr/m2 = 1,66 tỷ* (có thương lượng).


Liên hệ vơí mẹ mình: 0936018857 (Cô Chung) (miễn TG, báo mạng).

----------

